# Bottle fishtrap works!



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

My 6 demasoni in my 135 are too aggressive and i wanted to remove them. After 1 hour i got one and quit. My tank is packed with holey and lace rock. So catching a fish is an extreme challenge.
After seeing a video of a making a fishtrap with a bottle and spending 30 sec of making it I put it in the tank. Wow! Took 1 hour of sitting back with a beer and got all 6 of them. 
Try this if you need to catch a fish guys.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

Do you have the link? ...


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I will try to find it again. But if you google bottle fishtrap or homemade fishtrap allot of stuff will pop up. It's pretty easy


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I've used a plastic water bottle, with the top cut off and inserted backwards like a funnel, to catch shrimp and bristlenoses.


----------

